# Are case fans supposed to run all the time?



## winston

Hi, I was wondering if the fan in the back of my case is supposed to run all the time? My psu and cpu fans work with no problem but the case fan is not. Is this normal? The case fan only starts when cooling is necessary?

Thank you


----------



## Intel_man

Case fan should be operating at all times, unless it is controlled by a PWM controller either from a separate pwm controller, or if the fan is connected to the mobo and the bios has the ability to control it.


----------



## beers

If it isn't spinning the bearing likely died and the fan needs to be replaced.


----------



## Darren

You can usually tell by manually spinning the fan either direction with your finger while it's off. If it doesn't "wiggle" as it comes to a stop then the bearing is bad. Spin a fan you know is good and watch it as it comes to a stop and you'll see what I mean. Hard to explain.


----------



## winston

Intel_man said:


> Case fan should be operating at all times, unless it is controlled by a PWM controller either from a separate pwm controller, or if the fan is connected to the mobo and the bios has the ability to control it.


The fan is connected to the motherboard in my case but I am not sure if the bios is able to control it.



beers said:


> If it isn't spinning the bearing likely died and the fan needs to be replaced.


okay, thank you



Darren said:


> You can usually tell by manually spinning the fan either direction with your finger while it's off. If it doesn't "wiggle" as it comes to a stop then the bearing is bad. Spin a fan you know is good and watch it as it comes to a stop and you'll see what I mean. Hard to explain.


I understand, thank you for the tip !


----------



## winston

I changed the exhaust fan and it now works. I also added a new intake fan in the front for extra airflow.


----------



## _Glitch

Glad it worked out for ya.
I have all my fans working in relation to my CPU temps. That way my system is quiet when the CPU isn't stressed out.
For best result you will need a motherboard that can monitor and adjust the PWM fans connected to it.
This is why you buy quality motherboards.


----------



## The VCR King

If anyone knows about dying fan bearings, it's me. I've had 4 case fans burn bearings and get replaced over the years lol.


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> If anyone knows about dying fan bearings, it's me. I've had 4 case fans burn bearings and get replaced over the years lol.


Most of us around here actually work in the IT field so we've probably got ya beat on how many bad bearings we've seen.


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> Most of us around here actually work in the IT field so we've probably got ya beat on how many bad bearings we've seen.


True, but for a residential PC owner I've had my fair share too


----------



## mistersprinkles

I had a bearing go on a Noctua fan and that's supposed to be impossible.


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> If anyone knows about dying fan bearings, it's me. I've had 4 case fans burn bearings and get replaced over the years lol.


Thats cause they committed suicide due to the mass amounts of dust bunnies and assorted debris in your case...


----------



## mistersprinkles

Actually you're correct. That case had no dust filters and I got lazy for about 6 months. I also smoke like a chimney.


----------

